# 2012 Traditional Kill Video



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 16, 2013)

Got on the ball this year and went ahead and knocked this video out.  Y'all a bunch of stone cold killers!  There was some clumping of photos due to being sorted by filename.  I just let them fall where they may.  Make sure to watch in HD.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Good job on the video Chris. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 16, 2013)

Man there was some arrows flying this year. Thanks for the video.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice job Chris. I know it takes a lot of time to put a video together. Congratulations to all you critter killers especially to the first time traditional kills. mikE


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 16, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Congratulations to all you critter killers especially to the first time traditional kills. mikE


Man, there were a pile of first trad kills!  Our ranks are strong, and growing...


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome Video Chris!! Thanks for putting it together


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 16, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Nice job Chris. I know it takes a lot of time to put a video together. Congratulations to all you critter killers especially to the first time traditional kills. mikE



Thanks Mike!  I think this was the most memorable if not the most rewarding season I've had.  Could have done it without help from my NGTA/TBG & GON Trad family.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job Chris!!! Man, I loved the music too!

It truly was an awesome year for so many on here with not only the first trad kills, but some extraordinary trophy animals. Of course they are all trophies to most of us, but I was impressed with the quality of many of them. Those big bucks are hard to come by and many were taken.

Watching the video gave me cause to reflect back and recall some exciting hunts and times. I am SO thankful for the camaraderie and friendships of my fellow traditional archers and it is good to once again see many of them posing with their trophies grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 17, 2013)

Usually we'll have one or two nice bucks killed every year, but this year was phenomenal!  What's strange is that it coincides with a season when many people were reporting things being off for deer movement.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 17, 2013)

I love banjo music! Great job Chris, it has been a good season. Thanks for puttin that together.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job ob the video Chris, and congrats to all who starred in the production.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2013)

super job man! thank you for putting that together......... now go shoot some pigs.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, I love to watch this at least once a month.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 8, 2013)

I love this video. Man, I gotta get a digital camera!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep that was fun all over again.


----------



## rehatch (Aug 8, 2013)

Fantastic video!!! I sure do hope I make it into next year's video with my first trad kill!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 8, 2013)

rehatch said:


> Fantastic video!!! I sure do hope I make it into next year's video with my first trad kill!



I am sure you will!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 8, 2013)

rehatch said:


> Fantastic video!!! I sure do hope I make it into next year's video with my first trad kill!



Hope it happens for you this season!!


----------



## spydermon (Aug 8, 2013)

I see u killed 2 big ones..did you mount them?  Got em back yet?


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 8, 2013)

That's some great work Chris...thanks for taking the time. Congratulations to everyone that made the video cut and for those that made meat but didn't have a camera handy. I hope this season I'll find my way onto next years video. Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 8, 2013)

That was a great video!! Looks like alot of folks had a great year!!!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this back up, Jake. I must have missed it when it was originally posted. Congratulations to the killers.

OUTSTANDING !!! job, Chris, but that's to be expected from you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 9, 2013)

WarrenWomack said:


> Thanks for bringing this back up, Jake. I must have missed it when it was originally posted. Congratulations to the killers.
> 
> OUTSTANDING !!! job, Chris, but that's to be expected from you.



You are welcome Mr. Womack.
Chris sure sets the bar high.

Watching this sure gets me fired up for deer season!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Jeff!!! Definitely worth watching again and I love the music too.


----------

